# Changing job



## Vaibhavpasricha (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello guys 
I am posting a query today and I will be grateful to if you guys can help me 

So 
I am currently working in RAk with Waldrof Astoria. The sponsor of my visa is RAk investment authority and I have been working with them for 14 months now Recently I got a new job off with a Abu Dhabi based airlines. 
As i have a unlimited contract I have given my current company 3 months notice as per the contract and also have paid my dues. But my employer still says that I will get a 1 year ban as I have not completed 2 years 
There is a clause in my contract which says if you leave before 2 year u MIGHT GET BAN 
Can you pls help me solve this problem about ban because I don't want to lose new job 
Regards 
Vaibhav


----------



## ransamoah73 (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't think you can do anything about it so long as it's in your contract. You have to find a good excuse (family reasons or something) to resign. Speak to your manager for him/her to sympathise with you if not they can put a ban and that means you cannot get your other job.

When they understand/agree you can resign, make sure they cancel your visa.


----------

